# [Panic] Lockup on CPU 0

## haykel

Salut,

Docteur, j'ai un probleme: depuis qq semaines, ma gentoo fait des panic, i.e. je suis en train de compiler un paquet (le plus souvent) et tout freeze d'un coup, plus rien ne répond.

En travaillant sur tty1, au freeze, j'ai un message d'erreur du genre 

NMI watchdog detected LOCKUP on CPU 0

modules linked in: ...

et c'est tout, je suis bon pour un hard reboot et rien dans les logs..

Et la c'est devenu assez systématique, à savoir que je ne peux pas esperer finir la compil d'un gros paquet genre glibc... Par contre je peux surfer des heures et regarder des vidéos sans pb..

J'avoue que je sèche un peu, j'arrive même pas à savoir si le probleme est hardware (CPU ou RAM qui déconne?) ou soft ..

Pour les infos, je suis en ~amd64 et je maintiens à jour régulierement (qd j'arrive à compiler  :Smile: ) sauf le kernel qui est un vieux 2.6.18-r1 qui m'a jamais fait de faux bond... jusqu'à maintenant. Au niveau des originalités, j'ai une carte nvidia, le wifi via ndiswrapper et un fake-raid1 (c'est mal, mais à l'époque ou je l'ai fait, je savais pas ce qu'était un fake-raid..)

Y aurait-il des idées pour déja obtenir plus de logs sur ce panic ou plus généralement un moyen d'isoler un peu la source?

Merciiii

----------

## Desintegr

Commence déjà par faire un memtest pour vérifier l'état de la mémoire vive.

----------

## Zazbar

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Commence déjà par faire un memtest pour vérifier l'état de la mémoire vive.

 

+1 pour memetests ...

sinon les compils plantent toujours au meme endroit ou aleatoirement ?

----------

## Oupsman

Ton ventilo tourne bien ? Ca ressemble à un processeur qui se fige parce qu'il a trop chaud  :Exclamation: 

----------

## haykel

Merci pour vos réponses.

Au taf, on m'a répondu aussi "ton CPU a trop chaud", ça se recouperait..

Au programme:

- Memtest, ça ne coute rien

- Ouvrir le bestiau pour vérifier le ventilo

- Regarder ce qui permettrait d'avoir la température du CPU en temps réél pour voir si ça chauffe vraiment... vous utiliseriez quoi pour ça?

----------

## marmotton

Bonsoir, 

Pour la température tu peux regarder du côté de lm_sensors

----------

## Oupsman

Si tu n'arrives pas à compiler lm_sensors, une foisq ue ton PC a planté et reboote, file dans le bios, tu dois avoir une entrée "Hardware monitor" ou un truc du genre dans le menu. Là tu pourras observer la température de ton processeur.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Si tu n'arrives pas à compiler lm_sensors, une foisq ue ton PC a planté et reboote, file dans le bios, tu dois avoir une entrée "Hardware monitor" ou un truc du genre dans le menu. Là tu pourras observer la température de ton processeur.

 

Mouais, sauf que le temps du boot même en étant très rapide, le CPU aura perdu minimum 10 à 15°C (pifométrie approximatoire certifiée) entre le pic de température qui fait planter et la valeur lue.

En théorie il y a CPUburn pour tester la tenue du CPU à la charge, mais il est vieux. Perso, je sais, c'est mal, mais prime95 sous ouinouin est très fort sur ce point.

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Si tu n'arrives pas à compiler lm_sensors, une foisq ue ton PC a planté et reboote, file dans le bios, tu dois avoir une entrée "Hardware monitor" ou un truc du genre dans le menu. Là tu pourras observer la température de ton processeur. 
> 
> Mouais, sauf que le temps du boot même en étant très rapide, le CPU aura perdu minimum 10 à 15°C (pifométrie approximatoire certifiée) entre le pic de température qui fait planter et la valeur lue.
> 
> En théorie il y a CPUburn pour tester la tenue du CPU à la charge, mais il est vieux. Perso, je sais, c'est mal, mais prime95 sous ouinouin est très fort sur ce point.

 

Bah si après un plantage, un passage dans le bios indique une température CPU de 60° y'aura un élément de piste ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Bah si après un plantage, un passage dans le bios indique une température CPU de 60° y'aura un élément de piste ...

 

Ouais, comme un tout bête oubli d'arrêter les convecteurs muraux... en juin  :Smile: 

----------

